# Which organizations are the most active?



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m very new to competing. I’ve looked around and the below are my observations about the three organizations that compete in Sound Quality. It appears as if;

IASCA is the least active (their own calendar is all but empty)
USACi appears to be SPL focused (maybe I’m missing it, but I do not see anything on their flyers related to Sound Quality, but they have an SQ rule book)
MECA is the most active and is the best option for quality SQL competition. 

Am I wrong? I’d be willing to drive up to 300 miles one way, and would go to a competition every weekend if possible, at least until I get a few more shows under my belt. I’m in Louisiana and don’t see anything around me this weekend. Next weekend I’ll be in Shreveport. I’m thinking about driving down south for a USACi event on the 24th, but again...their flyer doesn’t even mention SQ. Do most people focus on MECA these days?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Usaci sq is dead. Occasionally you'll get some former sq guys who may offer it at a show just to bring in some extra cash.

Meca has the most shows Nationally by a large margin but depending on who the event coordinator is, it's a crap shoot if you'll get a quality judge.

Iasca is mostly available at large shows

Next year Emma will finally have a show presence in the US


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

You have to spill the beans when EMMA will show a presence in the USA since I am down for that.



Mic10is said:


> Usaci sq is dead. Occasionally you'll get some former sq guys who may offer it at a show just to bring in some extra cash.
> 
> Meca has the most shows Nationally by a large margin but depending on who the event coordinator is, it's a crap shoot if you'll get a quality judge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

ebrahim said:


> You have to spill the beans when EMMA will show a presence in the USA since I am down for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emma was at the Hybrid Audio Parkinson's Research event in June or July whenever it was
Tom Meyers is the US Emma Director.
Expect to see Emma at several of the bigger Sqology events nextbyear


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Dont forget about our little organization that is starting to expand, Mobile Audio Sound Quality or MASQ. Info can be found at 

MASQ


----------

